# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Срочно нужна помощь

## artes_Kostin

Здравствуйте!

 У меня программа 1С Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.5.1383) Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая) редакция 3.0 (3.0.39.57).
 Нужно обновить до текущего релиза. Какие обновления нужно скачать?
 Можно ли скачать последний релиз и сразу обновить или нужно устанавливать каждое обновление с апреля месяца?

----------


## avm3110

> У меня программа 1С Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.5.1383)


платформу однозначно лучше апать на поледний официальный релиз, чтобы не иметь гимора (это 2на сейчас" 8.3.6.2332)

А вот бухию имхо лучше апать последовательно: качаешь последний релиз ("на сейчас" это 3.0.42.33) разворачиваешь и смотришь, что самый "младший релиз для апа это 3.0.41.59
Качаешь его, разворачиваешь смотришь "самый младший для апа" и цикл повторяешь пока не доберёшься до своего релиза

понял?

----------


## artes_Kostin

понятно.спасибо

----------


## Семен2014

> платформу однозначно лучше апать на поледний официальный релиз, чтобы не иметь гимора (это 2на сейчас" 8.3.6.2332)


А вот кстати платформу последнюю бы не советовал. Ибо ошибок ну ОЧЕНЬ много. Хотя в основном конечно в Зарплате 3.0, но и буха себя под ней не у всех нормально ведет.

----------

Nixe (14.10.2015)

----------


## Nixe

> платформу однозначно лучше апать на поледний официальный релиз, чтобы не иметь гимора (это 2на сейчас" 8.3.6.2332)


АгА!
:yes::D
И потом столкнуться с моими "гиморами"..... 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post446652
;)

----------


## avm3110

> И потом столкнуться с моими "гиморами".....


Ой.. Я тЯ умоляю.. Ну какой это "гимор"? Это даже на лёгкий насморк не тянет :blush:

----------


## Nixe

> Ой.. Я тЯ умоляю.. Ну какой это "гимор"? Это даже на лёгкий насморк не тянет


Хм.. уже да!
:p;)

---------- Post added at 22:30 ---------- Previous post was at 22:27 ----------

*avm3110*, может в тему "флуд" переместимся? ;)

----------


## avm3110

> может в тему "флуд" переместимся?


Эта тема - 



> Можно ли скачать последний релиз и сразу обновить или нужно устанавливать каждое обновление


Уже давно флуд. Народ постит опять и опять и даже не пытается поискать предыдущий аналогичный вопрос

----------


## Nixe

Хм.....

---------- Post added at 22:41 ---------- Previous post was at 22:35 ----------

*avm3110*,... я просто увидела, что нам _вроде как_ есть за что языками зацепиться (просто поболтать). Поэтому и предложила флудильню.
Ну....нет, значит, нет.:confused:
А по-человечески поболтать, я всегда - ЗА!.:good:

---------- Post added at 22:44 ---------- Previous post was at 22:41 ----------

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post446766
Вот тут же можно? Можно просто "языками" зачепиться ниАбчем"?

----------


## Aron052

УТ11-тоже проблемы с последней платформой, на большой БД, регламентные задания просто висят. Может на маленьких БД проблем конечно нет, но на 1500 пользователей уже вешаемся после обновления. Хотя, может это только у меня такие проблемы.

----------


## Семен2014

Ну так под УТ 11 слава б*гу выпустили последний релиз не требующий последнюю платформу.

----------


## avm3110

> выпустили последний релиз не требующий последнюю платформу.


Это иллюзия, жизнь не стоит на месте, все равно при следующих аппах будет обязательно переход на 8.3.7

----------

